# Created Audio



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, I'm no expert MrsMyers666, but that was eerie. Listened to it with my eyes closed, was very haunting. Excellent job.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice job MM!


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

cool! How? What software?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all!

dave, surprisingly I used iMovie. Just did some editing, when I went to export it it would only let me do it as a movie and it compressed it very crappily (did I just make up that word). So what I did was plugged in a cord for audio input and output so I could record what was playing on my computer on to my computer, then put it in audio editting software changed some settings for it to be louder and exported as an mp3.

Now if only my work would give me the software I want I could have done it all in After Effects.


----------



## MyersFan1 (Aug 7, 2006)

wow thats really cool. It is very creepy..i like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

wow...thats so awesome! It was so good, i wish it was longer. haha. However, i put it on repeat and that made it sound longer. haha. Great job.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you!

Aimee, I will probably loop it like you did and blend it together for a longer sound. Plus I have to make sure it's loud enough to be blasting outside.


----------

